# Make Plans For an Agatha Christmas - Christmas Crime Fiction



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

Christmas Crime Fiction Classics: Agatha Christie


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)

"Hercule Poirot's Christmas" by Agatha Christie | Project Poirot SPOILER FREE​


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2020)

Loved her books.  I am in the process of getting rid of all my books but will keep the Christie ones.  Best reads ever!


----------

